# wiring tip



## fowlmood77 (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is a tip for all those wanting to run a trolling motor up front with a battery in the back. To get large gauge wire to supply the power, you might be able to find two set of jumper cables cheaper than you can buy the wire alone. Cut off the clamps on the cables and splice them in to supply your TM.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I am waiting for my TM, and charger and to arrive via ups. I have 4 batteries to hook up/2 at the bow to at the stern. I want to run the elctric wires with the exhisting wiring in the boat, which are located in the rod holder storage area. Any recommendations on feeding these wires with the exhisting wires. The openings are small and unreachable by hand.


----------



## pbw (Mar 17, 2008)

I found mine wire at O'Reilly Auto Parts they stock spools of 6, 8, 10 guage wire and you buy by the foot.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 17, 2008)

what is the standard size used on the on board chargers?


----------



## fowlmood77 (Mar 17, 2008)

Starfire01 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I am waiting for my TM, and charger and to arrive via ups. I have 4 batteries to hook up/2 at the bow to at the stern. I want to run the elctric wires with the exhisting wiring in the boat, which are located in the rod holder storage area. Any recommendations on feeding these wires with the exhisting wires. The openings are small and unreachable by hand.



You got two options

1- get an electricians fish tape - run it from one end - tie on the wire and pull it back through

if you dont have a tape and the existing wires are not tied together in the run

2- you can cut one wire on both ends (make sure it is the same wire) - tie on some mason's string - pull the string through with the wire - then tie on the new wire with the old that you just cut - pull through and resplice the wire you cut

In either case you will want (if possible) to run an extra line of string along with the new wires in case you ever need to run more wire in the future

Hope this helps

Sammy


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 18, 2008)

What Sammy siad - perfect advice.

Do not forget to leave your string in there for the next job


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 18, 2008)

good idea. led's are in the future. Thanks fellas.


----------

